# My new tank



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

NETLEA SOIL 2 bags
T5HO 24W * 4


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

That is one badass tank bud. damn that rock work is spot on. perfect.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

very very nice.
It is indeed a RED tank 
all the Ludwigia sp. will turn red once fully grown out.
We'll wait and see what the UG turns out to look like crawling in between rocks.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

what is that greenish plant in pic 2?


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

Byronicle said:


> what is that greenish plant in pic 2?


is ROTALA PUSILLA


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> what is that greenish plant in pic 2?


Old name Rotala Pusilla..
Renamed it (I think) to Rotala sp. Araguaia (from Rio Araguaia)


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Would love to see an update!


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the same rock in my tank.... Keep on top of cleaning the rock it seems that ones the colour starts to get white from any algae its hard to get rid of spent a couple hours myself with a tooth brush and it made hardly any difference.


----------

